# NOMINATE: Best Skyscraper Crown!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favorite *Skyscraper Crown*

Use this thread for nominating only.


---oooOooo---


General rules:

The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our best skyscraper crown (One Liberty Place, Chrysler Building). Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

_Nominating_
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

_Promoting your favorite_
Discuss this week's topic in the 'Dicussion:' thread


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*1. Chrysler Building, New York*















*2. 1 Liberty Place, Philadelphia*















*3. SwissRe, London*


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Chrysler Building (NYC):



















Center Point Energy Plaza (Houston):



















JP Morgan Chase Tower (Dallas):


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.Westend 1(DZ-Bank),Frankfurt



















2.US Bank Tower,Los Angeles










3.Petronas Towers,Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

1)Chrysler Building, NYC, NY, USA
2)Moscow State University, Moscow, Russia 








3)Central Plaza, Hong Kong


----------



## UPWARDATLANTA (Jan 26, 2003)

Bank of America-Midtown Atlanta.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

*1. Jin Mao Tower*, Shanghai China


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

As addition to famous ones

*YapıKredi Bank*, Istanbul Turkey


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Chrysler Building
40 Wall street








Jin Mao


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

*Chrysler Building, New York City*








*SunTrust Plaza, Atlanta*








*Canada Trust Tower, Toronto*


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Chrysler Building (no comparision)
Tribune Tower (on the right)








One Liberty Place

Honorable mention to the Wrigley Building (on the left)


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

111 Huntington Avenue


----------



## therock (Apr 20, 2004)

Name: Mole Antonelliana
City: Torino - Italia
Height : 168mt - 550ft
Construction: *1889*


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

1. Genex Tower
2. Chrysler Building
3. Moscow State University


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

1. Emirates Towers ,Dubai
2. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
3. The Financial Centre Two ,Hong-Kong


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Chrysler, NYC
Jin Mao, Shanghai
WestEnd 1 (DZ bank) FFM


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

[edit]

I think General Electric in New York has a real 'crown' and a beautiful one..


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

emirates towers, dubai... as a pair if thats allowed!

but the burj al arab if thats allowed!


----------



## rark (Dec 20, 2004)

Chrysler Building 
Capital Tower
UOB PLaza 2


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> *1. Chrysler Building, New York*
> *2. 1 Liberty Place, Philadelphia*
> *3. SwissRe, London*


Agree!!


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Chrysler Building, New York










2. Jin Mao, Shanghai










3. Wisma 46, Jakarta


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

1. Chrysler building, NYC

2. 2 International Finance Center, Hong Kong









3. Tour EDF, Paris la Defense


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Chrysler Building, NYC
General Electric Building/570 Lexington Av, NYC
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Chrysler - NO DOUBT!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

1. Chrysler Building, NYC

2.Tribune Tower, Chicago


















3. Jongno Tower, Seoul


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

1. Chrysler Building, NYC (EASY 1st 2nd 3rd and 4th place but 1st for now...)










2.Tribune Tower, Chicago

^ see above :eek2: 

3.ESB (that experimental GE radio mast is a gem!)






























Special mentions:

Woolworth (not just the top but the roof of its shoulders)


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

30 St. Mary Axe, London
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=100089
Kingdom Centre, Riyadh
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=100934
Empire State Building, NY City
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=114095


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Some from Singapore:

Parkview Square



















Capital Tower with it's colour changing top....


























































Millenia Tower


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

Chrysler building :yes:


----------



## steel (Sep 14, 2004)

Buffalo New York City Hall










































































These images are from the web and might be copyrighted. please treat them as if the are copyrighted


----------



## steel (Sep 14, 2004)

Buffalo New York Liberty Bank Building





































vintage view









(These images might be copyrighted please respect that.)


----------



## steel (Sep 14, 2004)

Buffalo New York Electric Building
























































(These images are from the web and might be copyrighteed. Please treat them as if they are copyrighted)


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

Ones I don't think have been nominated yet:

1. 570 Lexington ave










2. Citicorp










3. 70 Pine


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. One Atlantic Center, Atlanta
















2. SunTrust Plaza, Atlanta








3. Aegon Center, Louisville


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

570 Lexington, NYC. Shame the rest of the building is not up to the same standard though.


----------

